# New member



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Picture (what I assume it would be like) yourself at an alcoholics annonymous meeting, with several people there.

Me: Hi, my name is Tim, and I'm an aquariumaholic. I'm addicted to high lighting, CO2, various ferts, and many types of plants.

Crowd: Hi Tim, welcome to our meeting. Next member, go ahead.

Now that I've introduced myself, I'll introduce my tank.
This is a little older, and here are some newer pictures. Just a heads up, you may need to create an account, in order to view pictures. I look forward to catching a SWOAPE meeting in the future.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Welcome Tim and nice looking tank. I didn't have to create an account to see them so hopefully no one else will. 

Do you only have one planted tank?


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

That's my main tank. 
I also have a 29gal for my turtle and a 10gal semi-planted that houses cherry shrimp (that will hopefully breed). I also take care of my roommate's 75gal, that houses his 14inch oscar.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I asked about the tanks since most of us have more than one planted tank. I recently "downsized" from 6 high tech tanks to 3. Most who only had one planted tank when they joined the club now have more than one.

Is Jman17H from Aquarium Advice your roomate? Looks like the Admin folks over there are a bit "uptight"


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Jman is a friend of mine, not a roommate. I've emailed him the info about SWOAPE, he's a plant person too, so I'm sure he'll be interested.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Sounds good, the more the merrier! Hopefully we can hold a meeting in Columbus in the next couple of months!


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Beautiful plants you have there! What kind of turtle do you have? I have a 120 with two Map turtles, a red-eared slider, a softshell and a painted turtle. 

On this board I'm probably one of the most novice of all of them on plants, but with the aid of these guys (and gals) I'm slowly learning the way of plants.

Welcome aboard and I definitely am looking forward to learning from your experience, and perhaps I can be of assistance someday.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Not sure the type of turtle. Not map or red-eared though. Yellow bellied slider, perhaps?


----------

